
Gender in “What People Do All Day” - salutonmundo
https://www.jefftk.com/p/gender-in-what-do-people-do-all-day
======
rootshelled
Is this one of those cases where you probably should have checked if you
should instead of if you could.

There are plenty of books out there that do fit into your narrative. Why can't
you leave an book of the past in it's time framing? Heck, I might even call
this deceptive if you teach children stuff like this as they will not know the
road of general acceptance of women in jobs.

